# Game #6 (11/8): Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trail Blazers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (4-1) @ Portland Trail Blazers (2-2)

Date: Wednesday, November 8
Time: 7:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































J. Jack J. Dixon I. Udoka Z. Randolph J. Magloire 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Walton L. Odom A. Bynum

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers




































B. Cook
M. Evans
J. Farmar
R. Turiaf
V. Radmanovic

Portland Trail Blazers




































J. Przybilla
M. Webster
S. Graham
D. Dickau
D. Miles

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Blazers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 22.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Zach Randolph 26.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 8.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Zach Randolph 10.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.8</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jarrett Jack 6.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton 1.2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jarrett Jack 2.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andrew Bynum 1.4</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Joel Przybilla 2.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andrew Bynum .677</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Dan Dickau 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton .833</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Dan Dickau 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant .840</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Zach Randolph .914</td></tr></table>

*Standings:*







</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Of course man, you're under no obligation. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did that almost as fast as I could cuz I gotta go somewhere right now.. hopefully I'll be back in time for the game!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Uh oh another loss.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Hopefully the Lakers dont take the Blazers too lightly... 
Blazers got a good nucleus with Roy, Jack, and Martell.
Also, Zach Randolphs been playing out of his mind.
Lakers by 8.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Nice Laker action shots. Looks like you already took out Sasha from the rotation. Are you expecting a DNP...lol


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

for some reason, we have a tough time winning in portland. n we could have really used Kwame to guard Zach. we better come out with some intensity on defense. our offense has been smokin!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the game thread. I love looking at these before the games so thank you for taking the time to make them.

I hate back-to-backs, but if we stay focused this should be another win. Blazers are turning some heads and we have a hard time winning there so we gotta play hard.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is gonna be a tough one. The Blazers have good chemistry for a change now. Very solid guard play with experience on the front line. 

Odom will be the key to this game.They don't have anyone who can guard him. Ronny could be key tonight for I expect as the last time we played a back to back for Bynum to play sluggishly. 

Kobe needs to be alittle more aggressive as well.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah...Portland has our number up there and this will be a tough one.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah...Portland has our number up there and this will be a tough one. Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

did you know we dont even leave the pacific time zone until friday the 24th


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is another one of those scary type of games. As previously mentioned, this is the type of game where we could really use Kwame to match up with a player like Randolph. Let's hope their young guys don't go off.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey,at least Steve Blake is gone, he cant light up us anymore haha


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dope B34C...just dope. :wink:


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

Lakers bad start

Odom TO and Kobe foul within 45 seconds


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I was gonna mention something about Udoka.. I remember that name :rofl:


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I was gonna mention something about Udoka.. I remember that name :rofl:


So do I :biggrin:


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

Udoka has scored more in this game than he did in his entire laker career :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2 fouls on Smush, Kobe, and Bynum.. with 3 min to go in 1st.. down 4

Lineup is now Farmar, Evans, Radman, Odom, Turiaf 

Randolph fouled by Radman.. ugh


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

We are playing horribly.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Do we have to foul and turn over this much?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol @ Zach Randolph


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Blazers 25 - Lakers 23

<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 10 3-3 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 3 0 0 1 6 Walton 9 2-4 0-0 0-0 0 2 1 0 0 1 0 4 
Bynum 9 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 0 0 0 2 0 
Bryant 6 2-3 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 1 0 2 4 
Parker 4 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 0 
Farmar 7 0-3 0-2 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 
Evans 6 0-1 0-0 4-4 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 4 
Turiaf 2 1-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 2 
Radman 3 1-1 1-1 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 3 
Williams 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Totals 57 9-18 1-3 4-4 1 7 2 6 2 1 10 23 
Percentages: .500 .333 1.000 Team Rebounds: 1
</pre>

Somehow only down 2, lol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Somehow we are only down by 2 after the 1st


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

RADMAN FOR 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 points down at the quarter break.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

hah How good is this Walton?


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

Walton is playing awesomely. Who remembers how he was playing this time last year!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:biggrin:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Jeremias said:


> Walton is playing awesomely. Who remembers how he was playing this time last year!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :biggrin:


haha I remember he was Puke Walton one time :angel:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is why we need Kwame, he can guard Zach Randolph alot better than anyone else can. 

More bad to's , no inside game. pg play terrible. Bynum very sluggish and lazy.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Blazers 55 - Lakers 49

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast  TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 22 4-5 0-1 1-2 0 3 2 5 0 1 1 9 
Walton 17 5-9 1-1 1-2 1 3 2 0 1 1 0 12 
Bynum 13 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 0 0 1 3 0 
Bryant 18 5-8 0-1 3-4 0 1 1 3 1 0 2 13 
Parker 8 1-4 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 1 2 2 
Farmar 7 0-3 0-2 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 
Evans 5 0-1 0-0 4-4 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 4 
Turiaf 5 3-3 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 0 0 0 2 6 
Radman 6 1-1 1-1 0-0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 3 
William 4 0-0 0-0 0-0 1 2 1 0 0 0 0 0 
Cook 5 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 
Vujacic 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 
Totals 115 19-36 2-7 9-12 3 14 8 10 3 4 14 49 
Percentages: .528 .286 .750 Team Rebounds: 3
</pre>


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

does mckie still play for la


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Lakers defense is horrible right now. Our guards cant even contain penetration. Kobe looks good on offense,but right now he is a liability on defense. Id consider putting him at SF and putting in Evans and Farmar at Guard.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down a bunch.. I apologize


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> does mckie still play for la


 Play, no Watch and waste our money, yes.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Down a bunch.. I apologize


Hopefully Lakers win this one. They'll have all their losses when you made the game thread.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're "on a run" but our offense is still horrible. it's mostly kobe and a little luke... no one else.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Randolph is killing the Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3: 78-69 Portland.. You can grill me as they drop both games when I start the GT.. go ahead


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm just messing with you. Still funny though lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Farmar, Sasha, Evans, Radman, Turiaf.. I'm puzzled again by a Phil lineup.. how is that team gonna lead the Lakers back in it?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> End 3: 78-69 Portland.. You can grill me as they drop both games when I start the GT.. go ahead


yeah go to hell B34C :curse: lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's one thing to have the lineup I posted out there.. then it's another to play 4 minutes without a basket and only giving up 2 pts to Portland.. They are down like 80-69 with 8:53 to go..

Phil, a little offense would be cool.. not the lineup you have out there!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is pathetic, we're supposed to be better than this. we're having trouble containing guys who shouldn't be in the league.

No inside game at all and would someone make a shot. 

Famar has gradually gone in the tank. odom where's Odom. And why don't we give Cook a shot to make some 3's. 

Can't keep losing to bad teams I don't care if its back to back.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's all good.. he put in Smush for Farmar only when they came back.. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is BRUTAL.. nobody can make a damn basket.. at least give Cook a chance.. damn

Bynum just got schooled by Maggloire (sp)

Odom is back too.. but no Kobe, who is shooting good tonight..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im glad I left the sports bar at half time. I had a feel this was comming. From the sounds of it Phil is experimenting with the line up tonight, to ensure that there is a most embarassing loss. Oh well. 

We definatly suffer from energy on back to back nights.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Okay Phil..down 15 now, you can put a REAL LINEUP in there anytime now...

He's doing it on purpose though, sacrifice this early game for experience so later on in the year they'll be confident.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Amazing.. someone made a basket..

LAL	7:25	Smush Parker made 3-pt. Jump Shot (5 PTS), Assist Sasha Vujacic (1 AST)

Remember that historic moment..

Down 84-72 with 7:01 to go


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This is retarded...were losing to ****ty *** teams like Portland and Seattle...wow


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It shouldnt have anything to do with me, just Phil and the players.. Phil screwed up another game with his 4th quarter lineup.. oh well..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We should be better than this. To get beat down by the Blazers is pathetic. Just patheitc. 

Stephen graham are you kidding me. 

Udoka. 

We need kwame plain and simple to guard these pf's/C's. 

odom got slow roasted last night by KG and he and Bynum got schooled by Zach. 

Terribe terrible game. 

Pg play is absolutely terrible, can't imagine we have 2 off the street pg's who weren't in the league prior to us getting them. 

And will someone throw Farmar a rope to help him pull his game out of the tank. 

Where was the depth you'd think Vlad, Evans, or someone could get it going alittle bit.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we will finish this season with an 42-40 record...going 1-40 on the road


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Final Score: Lakers 90 - Blazers 101*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This is not new, back to back and the Blazers. Oh well, good to see Kobe more comfortable, next game will be better.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

No good for you guys. Portland looked horrible...horrible with the ball....No Brandon Roy...And you still lost.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Lamar was disappointing.

Something about playing in Portland just gives me bad vibes. We always seem to lose there.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Smush gotta lay off the "I'm gonna go for the steal and be the hero" mode

everytime he goes for a steal, it breaks down the whole ****in defense.

A great example would be the three pointer by Graham. 

Just pathetic.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

<font color="red">Easy there man. He's not quite on trolling level. I hate losing and annoying people just as much as you do.


-BH</font>


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

essaywhuman said:


> Something about playing in Portland just gives me bad vibes. We always seem to lose there.


Yeah, didnt watched the game but im just curious who killed us this time? Still the same ol backcourt?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No Roy so what our best post defender wasn't there either so it cancels out. Roy would have been a victim to Kobe's buckets and turnovers anyway.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> This is not new, back to back and the Blazers. Oh well, good to see Kobe more comfortable, next game will be better.


Post of the Night :cheers:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> No Roy so what our best post defender wasn't there either so it cancels out. Roy would have been a victim to Kobe's buckets and turnovers anyway.


I see, oh well buckle up for game 7, because I have a feeling we'll kick Detroits ***. Typical Laker streak, lose big to a lottery team then come back the next game and annihilates a post season type of team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Quote:*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *SoCalfan21* we will finish this season with an 42-40 record...going 1-40 on the road 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
What the ****, man!!! Why are you at this forum? Seriously, All I heard from you since the start of the season is crap like this. If you are so concerned about the Lakers then at least show them some support or do what most other fans on this site when their team lose which is just pointing out their teams' problems and *how they can correct them*; without throwing BS negativity into the discussion just to vent over a game that should not matter that much to a fan. 

- The One


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> What the ****, man!!! Why are you at this forum? Seriously, All I heard from you since the start of the season is crap like this. If you are so concerned about the Lakers then at least show them some support or do what most other fans on this site when their team lose which is just pointing out their teams' problems and *how they can correct them*; without throwing BS negativity into the discussion just to vent over a game that should not matter that much to a fan.
> 
> - The One


Thats possiby Damian's brother :biggrin:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

While there is no argument that last year's Blazers were doormats (although the did seem to take it to the Lakers), so far this year, they have been a very pleasant surprise. 

While I agree that we have some no-name guys that seem to come out of nowhere and are doing the role-player thing very wel, the primary thing that is going for the Blazers this year (at least so far), is they have found a heart.

It would appear that the tremendous personnel shakeup on trade day is paying off.

Of course, another really bad year would put us in a better position for the #1 pick in a really good draft but I'll take a team that plays with heart.

Frankly, there are a lot of us Blazer fans walking around right now with happy smiles on our faces. I run a predictions game where people can predict the final score of the game; nearly 80% picked the Lakers to win so we are still tempering our optimism based on last year's disappointment.

Thanks for a good game.

Gramps...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Gramps, dont get your hopes too high...its the Blazers! LoL just kidding, good game for you guys :cheers:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Gramps, dont get your hopes too high...its the Blazers! LoL just kidding, good game for you guys


Believe me, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. The Blazers have just been playing good ball (well, except for the Clippers game). I should say, good is relative as we are by no means championship contenders but still, to put a competitive team on the floor is a treat for us fans after the past three years.

Gramps...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fun game to watch. The Lakers will make the playoffs and the Blazers won't, so let us be happy for the short time we are able to. 

I honestly think the Lakers would have pulled that out if Phil Jackson had played Kobe more in the 4th.

And for those of you saying Kwame Brown might have made a difference you need to just stop. Zach destroyed one of the best post defenders in the league when he played Elton Brand and the Clippers, so Kwame Brown wouldn't have done a thing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The One said:


> *Quote:*
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *SoCalfan21* we will finish this season with an 42-40 record...going 1-40 on the road
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> ...


dude i hate to be negative...but bro..this is going to be the same as last season...i have a feeling...last season the thing that killed us was stopping the suns in that last game...the ball movement in the first couple of games was awsome...face the facts the first couple of games we will never see again because we moved the ball...kobe will take more shots now and odom stopped being agressive...so please dont blow up on me because the lakers lost...road games will be tough to win this season...i dont see much of a difference from last year with the exception of great play by walton...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Fun game to watch. The Lakers will make the playoffs and the Blazers won't, so let us be happy for the short time we are able to.


 Sup Medicore man? Blazers won, time to celebrate with a box of Krispy Kremes lol.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Believe me, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. The Blazers have just been playing good ball (well, except for the Clippers game). I should say, good is relative as we are by no means championship contenders but still, to put a competitive team on the floor is a treat for us fans after the past three years.
> 
> Gramps...


I hear ya, nothing wrong with being optimistic. :cheers: 


Night y'all!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Fun game to watch. The Lakers will make the playoffs and the Blazers won't, so let us be happy for the short time we are able to.
> 
> I honestly think the Lakers would have pulled that out if Phil Jackson had played Kobe more in the 4th.
> 
> And for those of you saying Kwame Brown might have made a difference you need to just stop. Zach destroyed one of the best post defenders in the league when he played Elton Brand and the Clippers, so Kwame Brown wouldn't have done a thing.


Nah, Kwame definitely would have slown down Randolf more than Odom et al was able to tonight. Brand was/is drained from the summer Olympics and always starts out his regular seasons slowly anyway, poor example. And he has never been "one of the best post defenders in the league". Brand is a very good weak side shot blocker and help defender. On the ball defense in the post has never been his thing, especially against taller players.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

despite his turnovers, I wouldn't mind have Jack, i love that guy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game sucked. Period.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Only positive I saw was Kobe's scoring went up, while shooting a high percentage, and Walton playing yet another solid game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, what happened to Baby Bynum? Just 2 pts....:no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Man, what happened to Baby Bynum? Just 2 pts....:no:


My fault.. dont worry about it!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Man, what happened to Baby Bynum? Just 2 pts....:no:


He struggles it seems on back to back nights. Probably because of his size, age and conditioning. All these things will take time to work into the flow. 

I'm more concerned with the rotations again.. Phil used tonight. I'm not even trying to suggest I know more than the Zen master about coaching and rotations, but it just seemed common sense would be to ride Kobe and Luke into the fourth considering they were both the hot hands in the third. Not to mention Kobe actually looked pretty good tonight.

When he runs with the scrub line up, and does it for more than a minute at the end of a peroid, the entire time I bite my finger nails as I watch what looked like a chance for a comeback get eaten by our scrubs inability to play defense, and make open jumpshots...

What was he thinking? We probably wouldnt have won this game by the way our starters were playing, but either way I'd like to have seen us have a chance to come back?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_66_lalpor.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_66_lalpor.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Man, everything just went wrong with the Lakers last night! Too many turnovers, early foul troubles, couldnt hit the open J...PJ got so desperate he let Sasha play...Geez!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Man, what happened to Baby Bynum? Just 2 pts....:no:


Which is why you keep Mihm and Brown around for now.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bynum only 2 points??? Odom only 11??? We are starting to play like last season already.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

nobody can guard randolph one on one kid can score on anybody


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It was an ugly game. The Blazers gave us plenty of opportunities to win this game and they were all squandered. After looking at the box score I am surprised the lakers shot as well as they did. It seemed like they missed everything. Bynum looked a little tired, but they never gave him a chance to get into the game. He only had 1 shot! Odom looked passive again. He has got to keep that fire lit. Where are the dribble-drives that he was dominating with in the first couple games? Kobe was hot last night. You could see by the look in his face that he wanted to win.

I dont like whinning about the refs, but last night they looked pretty bad. There are two plays I can think of where Luke got robbed of free-throws, and they were at crucial momentum moments. These were blatant fouls. Kobe got his nonsense calls, but Zach got more andthe other guys got ignored. You'd think that if the players cant argue calls anymore that the refs would be held to some sort of accountability.


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

cimalee said:


> nobody can guard randolph one on one kid can score on anybody


Z-Bo is dope he totally killed us but I really think that if we had Kwame he wouldn't have dominated the game like he did. I can't wait till Kwame comes back he might not help us offensively at first but I think his defensive presence will be there.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ehy...we need to go on a 6 or 7 game winning streak...we need to capitalize at home right here right now...no excuses


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> ehy...we need to go on a 6 or 7 game winning streak...we need to capitalize at home right here right now...no excuses


Oh its true, its true.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> dude i hate to be negative...but bro..this is going to be the same as last season...i have a feeling...last season the thing that killed us was stopping the suns in that last game...the ball movement in the first couple of games was awsome*...1. face the facts, the first couple of games we will never see again because we moved the ball*...kobe will take more shots now and odom stopped being agressive *2*.*...so please dont blow up on me because the lakers lost...*road games will be tough to win this season...i dont see much of a difference from last year with the exception of great play by walton...


*1.* And I'm not in denial of what the Lakers problems are now. but as far as the future....we don't know so I now wondering why you would state that the lakers will never see the chemistry of the first couple of games. :|

*2.* I'm not mad that the Lakers lost. I use get very mad a couple of years ago but after while you relize that you have no effect on the outcome of games and also, if the team losses it should not affect you enough that it ruins your whole day. 

As for me earlier post, I was only commenting on the fact that a lot of your posts (An others on this site) were just random negativity rather than criticism: e.g *Criticism* ->'Man, this team causes too many turnovers and and can't function without Kobe....' *Negativity* ->'This team sucks' or the ones you posted recently - 'They are going to win only 40 games(40-42)' and "....(Games with good ball Movement) we will never see again..."

I could be wrong though, but your post are venting a different motive then discussion because when I just see a member post only 'They Suck' or 'They're only win 30 games' ect. *after every loss or bad stretches during wins*, I can only assume that either they are taking the game too seriously or they've never expected the team to do anything good to begin with and are just here (I guess out of impulse)to bash and troll. Nobody wants to read that (negativity) whether the reader is a hard core fan or just a casual Laker game watcher (Like Myself). _*That is not what this Team Forum is about. We are all here because we interested in this team enough to be part of our daily or general discussion with other members that feel the same; All here to support and cheer or even criticize and point out the team's mistakes and problems with conversation and fellowship always as our purpose.*_

That's why I asked, "Why Are You Here?" 

Why are you a fan of this team if it only takes two losses for you to *declare *that their season is over?

What's your motive of your posts?

Are you a fan, *Socalfan21*?* *


*- The One*


----------

